# Premature Buckling Eyes Still Sealed Shut after 4 days



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

We recently posted about our Preemie buckling. His mom was not supposed to be bred when we purchased her a little over 3 months ago, but apparently the breeders buck jumped the fence and got in with his young doelings. He looked obviously premature when born, but we don't know how much since we don't know when she was bred. He was 2#14oz when born, eyes sealed shut and not able to get up, no teeth erupted yet, etc. He is now 4 days old, gained almost a lb., we can feel some little teeth now and he is walking all over, but his eyes are still firmly sealed shut and a little crusty. We've massaged them with a warm herbal eye wash to see if we could clear away what ever was sealing them shut, and then gently tried to pry them open, but they are tightly sealed. 

Does anyone have any experience with this? We've been told that his eyes should be open by now. Any advice with this eye situation would be really helpful and greatly appreciated! Thanks. :sigh:


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

They should be open. Can you tell what is keeping them sealed? You may need a vet on it if you can't get them open. Any premie babies I have ever seen can open their eyes right away.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I agree..i would seek a good vet to look him over.. they should be open by now


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I too agree.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Eyes should not be shut...even on premature kids. Could be a defect, but I've never heard of or seen it.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Thanks, I'll contact the vet this morning and go from there.


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I would be interested in knowing what the vet says and does. Good knowledge to have in case it happens again.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Let us know what the vet says, I agree this is not a normal preemie issue. Not to be gross - but can you feel eyeballs under the lids??? I have seen in cats that the lids stay sealed shut as no eyeball ever developed... 

If the breeder did not know the doe was exposed, perhaps he used a dewormer or some other medication that should have been avoided in early pregnancy.


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

We called the vet and he said to just keep using washcloths with warm water and keep trying to pry them open. We had been using a warm herbal eyewash and cotton balls. So we continued this with just a little more pressure, and we were able to get them mostly open this morning. Yes, he does have eyeballs!  There is still a little corner that we haven't been able to get open yet, but we will keep trying!

He is still getting used to his eyes being open and he is now starting to bounce around a little bit! Yay! :wahoo:


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good to hear.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

how exciting!


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

I am so happy for you. Glad it was a simple thing.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Good news!


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

Here are a few pictures since we got his eyes opened...

And he is 4lb 8oz today, gained 7 oz since yesterday, 26 oz since birth (6 days ago)!!

Yay!!:applaud::dance::stars:


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

Good to hear! Glad he's doing well.
He's cute!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Such a doll...


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

So cute! That first pic looks like he's doing the buck lip curl already


----------



## thegoatmama (Mar 19, 2015)

I'm so happy for you!! :stars: He looks amazing! :woohoo:
This made my day! :hug:


----------



## top_goat (Sep 16, 2014)

This is so awesome! Just love success stories!


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

You have done a fabulous job with him! What a precious little boy:sun:


----------



## LuvMyNigies (Sep 14, 2013)

sassykat6181 said:


> So cute! That first pic looks like he's doing the buck lip curl already


I know, right! :ram:LOL! :razz: :laugh:


----------



## Chloe123 (Apr 16, 2015)

So sweet! He's a cutie! Glad everything has worked out!


----------



## jonandwendysfarm (May 12, 2016)

LuvMyNigies said:


> We recently posted about our Preemie buckling. His mom was not supposed to be bred when we purchased her a little over 3 months ago, but apparently the breeders buck jumped the fence and got in with his young doelings. He looked obviously premature when born, but we don't know how much since we don't know when she was bred. He was 2#14oz when born, eyes sealed shut and not able to get up, no teeth erupted yet, etc. He is now 4 days old, gained almost a lb., we can feel some little teeth now and he is walking all over, but his eyes are still firmly sealed shut and a little crusty. We've massaged them with a warm herbal eye wash to see if we could clear away what ever was sealing them shut, and then gently tried to pry them open, but they are tightly sealed.
> 
> Does anyone have any experience with this? We've been told that his eyes should be open by now. Any advice with this eye situation would be really helpful and greatly appreciated! Thanks. :sigh:


We are in almost the exact same senerio. We bought two goats a couple of months ago, and they were not to be bread, so we bought them as pets. last night after work one of them seemed really sick we didnt know what was going on but seemed like she was about to kid. the vet came out and low and behold, within an hourwe had a abably doe! she is very weak and pre-mauture, her eyes are sealed shut, she cant stand. she can nurse from the bottle which gives us a lot of hope. any advise you have from your experience would be appreciated.


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Jon and Wendy, 

You might want to start your own thread to be sure people see your request for help...


----------



## jonandwendysfarm (May 12, 2016)

ok thanks


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> any advise you have from your experience would be appreciated


Sounds like they hope Luv my goats would shed some of their experience with there situation..??


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

So adorable. good work.


----------

